# 550lbs deadlift challenging everyone for reps



## saltylifter

Did back today
Not super happy with myself. 
Wanted 10 plus but got 8
What can u do? 






Give me advice on form and what I can do to better myself. 
Also talk mad shit if u want that's fun also.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That's one good set right there man. 

Now for the challenge I don't think you're gonna get many takers. 550 is a lot of weight. We gotta do challenges based on bodyweight and shit. Like double your weight for reps or something. But I'll take u up on this challenge Tuesday when I pull again. 

Again strong set man.


----------



## bvs

My max is 507 so ahh i guess you win for now haha


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> That's one good set right there man.
> 
> Now for the challenge I don't think you're gonna get many takers. 550 is a lot of weight. We gotta do challenges based on bodyweight and shit. Like double your weight for reps or something. But I'll take u up on this challenge Tuesday when I pull again.
> 
> Again strong set man.



Nice I like how u think good idea.


----------



## saltylifter

bvs said:


> My max is 507 so ahh i guess you win for now haha



507 nice number 
How did u get 507 and not 510?


----------



## Milo

Will let you know when I get 1 lol.


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> 507 nice number
> How did u get 507 and not 510?



Probably kilo>pound conversion.


----------



## Bro Bundy

damn your a fukkin animal


----------



## bvs

Milo said:


> Probably kilo>pound conversion.



this. it was 230kg


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> Will let you know when I get 1 lol.



I'm sure you're not far off buddy


----------



## saltylifter

Bro Bundy said:


> damn your a fukkin animal



Thanks man 
Get allot of motivation from this page


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm in for the 550 challenge.

Daft question though - how do I get a video from me phone to here?


----------



## PillarofBalance

NbleSavage said:


> I'm in for the 550 challenge.
> 
> Daft question though - how do I get a video from me phone to here?



YouTube 10 characters


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Dam that's strong! 550 is my current 1rm. I failed 485 5x3 2 days ago got 4 sets of 3 the last set the first rep came up slow the second I didn't feel right so I stopped. I wasn't focused I will get back and crush it next heavy day !


----------



## stonetag

Quality set man.


----------



## snake

Salty, this is just me but the bounce and go would have what little form I use all fuuked up. I personally like to shoot and reload; not a complete regrip or take the pressure off if that makes sense, just to reset. 

Nice lift my man.


----------



## widehips71

Straps and bouncing. You must be a bodybuilder











Wait for it....


----------



## ToolSteel

NbleSavage said:


> I'm in for the 550 challenge.
> 
> Daft question though - how do I get a video from me phone to here?



Vid.me offers anonymous uploads.


----------



## curtisvill

Great set man.


----------



## Dex

Nice work. I tried 225 yesterday and couldn't get it off the floor.


----------



## Infantry87

Nice set man. Got some good looking traps too.


----------



## saltylifter

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dam that's strong! 550 is my current 1rm. I failed 485 5x3 2 days ago got 4 sets of 3 the last set the first rep came up slow the second I didn't feel right so I stopped. I wasn't focused I will get back and crush it next heavy day !



Thanks man. My max was 700lbs and it wasn't pretty. Painful but I got it


----------



## saltylifter

Infantry87 said:


> Nice set man. Got some good looking traps too.



Thanks man trying to be like u


----------



## AlphaD

ToolSteel said:


> Vid.me offers anonymous uploads.



Tool you need all that room to upload vids in your tights.............


----------



## SuperBane

ECKSRATED said:


> That's one good set right there man.
> 
> Now for the challenge I don't think you're gonna get many takers. 550 is a lot of weight. We gotta do challenges based on bodyweight and shit. Like double your weight for reps or something. But I'll take u up on this challenge Tuesday when I pull again.
> 
> Again strong set man.



Height, Arm,Leg, Torso length are going to effect leverages just as much as weight tho right? 
Range of motion.
I get the basis for the argument going off on ones body weight...
But damn man moving 500 pounds regardless of any of that shit gets nothing but applauds from me.

I love seeing videos like this. It is motivation to work fuxkin harder.


----------



## mickems

Nice pulls Salty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Salty can I ask why u use a mixed grip with straps ? Isn't that the reason why we use straps so we don't have to use an over under grip and risk taring a bicep? Just curios.


----------



## saltylifter

SuperBane said:


> Height, Arm,Leg, Torso length are going to effect leverages just as much as weight tho right?
> Range of motion.
> I get the basis for the argument going off on ones body weight...
> But damn man moving 500 pounds regardless of any of that shit gets nothing but applauds from me.
> 
> I love seeing videos like this. It is motivation to work fuxkin harder.



I agree. Wish more members would post videos of there progress. Just is very motivating to others.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Salty can I ask why u use a mixed grip with straps ? Isn't that the reason why we use straps so we don't have to use an over under grip and risk taring a bicep? Just curios.




Forgor my chalk. The only reason or I wouldn't of used straps. We do have a guy here who has torn both his biceps deadlifting. Right when one heald the other torn. He uses straps all the time now.
I use them when I forget  my chalk.
Im no power lifter though so I don't know the rules of mix gripping with straps. Should I of over hand gripped it with straps ?


----------



## saltylifter

widehips71 said:


> Straps and bouncing. You must be a bodybuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it....



Post a video of u lifting 550lbs better. And yes I am a bodybuilder all day baby


----------



## saltylifter

Dex said:


> Nice work. I tried 225 yesterday and couldn't get it off the floor.



My girlfriend just pulled 225 for 2 reps and with no straps lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

saltylifter said:


> Forgor my chalk. The only reason or I wouldn't of used straps. We do have a guy here who has torn both his biceps deadlifting. Right when one heald the other torn. He uses straps all the time now.
> I use them when I forget  my chalk.
> Im no power lifter though so I don't know the rules of mix gripping with straps. Should I of over hand gripped it with straps ?



No nothing against straps. I use them up until a few months out from my meet. I'm asking why u use a over under grip with straps? U can still tare your bicep on the arm your using an underhand grip with. One of the reasons we use straps is so u can use a double overhand limiting the risk of taring a bicep.


----------



## thqmas

So... It's on.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> No nothing against straps. I use them up until a few months out from my meet. I'm asking why u use a over under grip with straps? U can still tare your bicep on the arm your using an underhand grip with. One of the reasons we use straps is so u can use a double overhand limiting the risk of taring a bicep.



Ya I got allot to learn about powerlifting and lifting in general. I don't under overhand grip so I didn't tear anything its what feels the best. I like the double over hand and almost did it but felt like this way was more comfortable at the time. I mix it up with the grip


----------



## Tren4Life

saltylifter said:


> Post a video of u lifting 550lbs better. And yes I am a bodybuilder all day baby



So the lines are drawn 


Again


I'd like to make a comment about the straps. Normally I'd be the first guy to call you out on using them. But I just started lifting in a gym with shitty bars and absolutely no knurling so I've had to use them myself lately. 

As do the touch and go. The reps are earlier for sure. Stopping and resetting after each rep makes it way harder IMO.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Tren4Life said:


> So the lines are drawn
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> 
> I'd like to make a comment about the straps. Normally I'd be the first guy to call you out on using them. But I just started lifting in a gym with shitty bars and absolutely no knurling so I've had to use them myself lately.
> 
> As do the touch and go. The reps are earlier for sure. Stopping and resetting after each rep makes it way harder IMO.



Me too. I usually go to worlds gym and they have shitty bars so I use straps. But if I go to my other gym and use my Texas DL bar I don't use them. Knurling makes such a fukking difference.


----------



## saltylifter

Tren4Life said:


> So the lines are drawn
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> 
> I'd like to make a comment about the straps. Normally I'd be the first guy to call you out on using them. But I just started lifting in a gym with shitty bars and absolutely no knurling so I've had to use them myself lately.
> 
> As do the touch and go. The reps are earlier for sure. Stopping and resetting after each rep makes it way harder IMO.



I wouldn't say wayyyyy harder if u stop and go.
And these bars suck for deadlifting. No bend in them at all.
Ya u get a little bounce back like I did it still hard as ****..


----------



## saltylifter

widehips71 said:


> Straps and bouncing. You must be a bodybuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it....



Youre mom wasn't complaining when I used straps and was bouncing her last night.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Resetting each rep is a little harder. Touch n go allows u to stay tight the entire time which makes it a little easier. 

I like what ed coan said about deadlift. He says to slowly come down each rep and let the weight dissipate into the floor but still keep tension on the bar and then do another rep. More time spent in that position will make u stronger at that lift. I used to be able to do that when I pulled conventional but with sumo it destroys my hips lowering the weight down slowly.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Resetting each rep is a little harder. Touch n go allows u to stay tight the entire time which makes it a little easier.
> 
> I like what ed coan said about deadlift. He says to slowly come down each rep and let the weight dissipate into the floor but still keep tension on the bar and then do another rep. More time spent in that position will make u stronger at that lift. I used to be able to do that when I pulled conventional but with sumo it destroys my hips lowering the weight down slowly.



I agree touch and go is easier. I'm going for the max blood flow in the muscle though so shouldn't I be doing that instead. Bodybuilders? ??


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nothing wrong with touch n go brother. U don't have to defend yourself. Lol. Doesn't matter what anyone says u pulled 550 8 ****ing times.


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> Youre mom wasn't complaining when I used straps and was bouncing her last night.



Hahahahaha


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Nothing wrong with touch n go brother. U don't have to defend yourself. Lol. Doesn't matter what anyone says u pulled 550 8 ****ing times.



Ron Colman was all about the touch and go.
 Going for more muscle mass then strength anyways. Thanks man


----------



## Bro Bundy

salty is a powerlifter he just doesnt know it yet..


----------



## saltylifter

Bro Bundy said:


> salty is a powerlifter he just doesnt know it yet..



Noooooooooooooo


----------



## ECKSRATED

Bro Bundy said:


> salty is a powerlifter he just doesnt know it yet..



Definitely a strong fukker and should compete.


----------



## ECKSRATED

saltylifter said:


> Noooooooooooooo



Why not? U plan on doing a bodybuilding show or something ? Serious.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Why not? U plan on doing a bodybuilding show or something ? Serious.



I do both but am a bodybuilder by heart


----------



## saltylifter

6 months ago my lifts for powerlifting was 
Bench- 440 lbs 
Deadlift- 700lbs 
Squats - 650 lbs 
I think those numbers have jumped a little


----------



## ECKSRATED

saltylifter said:


> I do both but am a bodybuilder by heart



I know you are but do you plan on competing in bbing? If not u should run a short peak program and do a powerlifting meet for shits and giggles man. You'd do very well.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> I know you are but do you plan on competing in bbing? If not u should run a short peak program and do a powerlifting meet for shits and giggles man. You'd do very well.



I've done 3 bodybuilding shows and about 3 powerlifting events. Love them both.
I still haven't figured out how to post pics or I would show some of me on stage


----------



## ECKSRATED

Oh shit ok I didn't know you've competed in both.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Oh shit ok I didn't know you've competed in both.



Ya buddy 
I feel to be a top bodybuilder you have to be a well rounded powerlifter.


----------



## widehips71

saltylifter said:


> Youre mom wasn't complaining when I used straps and was bouncing her last night.



Now I know you're lying because if you can toss her around, straps or no, you should have had no problem getting 10+


----------



## widehips71

saltylifter said:


> Post a video of u lifting 550lbs better. And yes I am a bodybuilder all day baby



I have. In fact, at half your size and in a tested class


----------



## Milo

Vids or negs


----------



## ECKSRATED

widehips71 said:


> I have. In fact, at half your size and in a tested class



They test to make sure you are on steroids right?


----------



## widehips71

I've had lots of vids here. But please don't neg me. You'll hurt my sensitive internet feelings


----------



## Milo

widehips71 said:


> I've had lots of vids here. But please don't neg me. You'll hurt my sensitive internet feelings



Will take your request under consideration.


----------



## saltylifter

widehips71 said:


> Now I know you're lying because if you can toss her around, straps or no, you should have had no problem getting 10+



Me and you're mom are working on it. She threw my back out the other day so 8 is all I got.


----------



## saltylifter

widehips71 said:


> I have. In fact, at half your size and in a tested class



I didn't think they could test for gay. Let me guess u tested double positive for gayness?
Everyone has what they like.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Speaking of height and weight what u weigh and how tall r u saltyballs?


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Speaking of height and weight what u weigh and how tall r u saltyballs?



I'm 5'9 and I'm thinking 235lbs body weight. I haven't stepped ona scale in maybe 8 months. If I'm cutting fat and building muscles and my strength is going up don't care much what I weigh.... hold on let me check.. so I got a digital scale in my bathroom and it says 226lb at almost 11pm at night. I feel like I weigh allot more.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Me and u are built the same. Im 5 8 about 233 right now. I think I'm hairier tho. Lol


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Me and u are built the same. Im 5 8 about 233 right now. I think I'm hairier tho. Lol



Nice man
My goal is a 6 pack 250lbs


----------

